# Fenix TK12



## strinq (Jul 20, 2009)

A little surprised not to find a thread on this light here. Are we really getting bored of 'normal' 123 tactical lights? :shrug:

Some info here:

http://www.fenixtactical.com/fenix-tk12.html

Any comments?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 20, 2009)

I was going to start this thread one hour ago but got busy haha

I think it looks ok.
I much prefer the TK11 though.

The pocket clip would be a cool addition.

I think the peak of the design was the TK11 though.
They are just going to start getting to complex with modes and other stuff now. 

I also like the larger flat sides on the TK11.
And the lack of 18650 support 
When I first saw it i was hoping to be blown away like I was with the TK11 

More pics and info here

EDIT - Just found more info further down on OP's link lol


----------



## Toaster (Jul 20, 2009)

Looks like Fenix decided to roll back the clock and take away the 18650 support and smooth reflector. So what we're left with is basically a TK10 with a couple of different predefined operating modes slapped on. Color me unimpressed :shakehead


----------



## strinq (Jul 20, 2009)

Does seem like they're gonna lose pretty badly to the T20C2...
Lack of 18650 support is just plain bad.


----------



## ninjaboigt (Jul 20, 2009)

lol nice find...too bad i just preordered a quarks....oh well


----------



## yellow (Jul 20, 2009)

should try a "P3D" but running on an 18650
(+ lower low)
instead of another_ tactical _model


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 20, 2009)

:shrug: No thanks


----------



## tango44 (Jul 20, 2009)

No thank you, very happy and very simple interfase with the TK10 and TK11, no needs of complication here.


----------



## bodhran (Jul 20, 2009)

I usually like checking out what Fenix is coming up with next. This light didn't do anything for me. :sigh:


----------



## Henk_Lu (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a TK10 with 225 Lumen, nice OP rflector, nice beam, solid as a tank. Then I got a TK11, 240 Lumen (R2), SMO reflector, a tank of light, good throw. Both lights look somwhat similar although there are differenes, the TK11 wins the contest and is the ugliest.

Now I am surprised to see a light that looks like the 10 and 11 exchanged some parts. The clip, which I never use but mounted on my 10 is probably the greatest inovation here. 225 Lumen out of a Q5? 3 different modes? Wow... :ironic:

Fenix, do you want to loose your customers? I'm waiting for the EagleTac T20C2, the REALLY have an UI innovation by keeping it as simple as it always was, but adding strobe and Low for those who want them. They put a Q4 in it that offers 270 neutral white Lumen, that's the little difrence that makes me wanna buy, even it it looks like a copy of the Oligt M20... :thumbsup:


----------



## Search (Jul 20, 2009)

The UI of the TK12 is too complicated. That or they described it too complicating.

Is it going to be a multi-mode through the tailcap? Where you twist the bezel to go into the three modes, then cycle the tailcap for the different options in each mode.

Or is the tailcap going to only momentary and constant one option and the bezel controls every mode and option?

I'm lost. I rather just not care.


----------



## youreacrab (Jul 20, 2009)

from what i can tell, it looks like an interesting UI. its like 3 lights in one. the only complication is that you just have to choose which UI you want first (complicated twisting). then once thats set, you have any of three 2-level setups:

hi-med 
med-low 
hi-low 

not great for on the fly access to any level, but a good set-and-forget for purpose-specific use. better viewed as a way to get rid of a mode you don't think you'd use. i.e. if you were camping you might want to ditch the 225lumens setting. and if its a daytime use, you may have no need for a low.


----------



## recDNA (Jul 20, 2009)

yellow said:


> should try a "P3D" but running on an 18650
> (+ lower low)
> instead of another_ tactical _model


 
Do they still make a P3D or is it replaced by the PD30?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 20, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> :shrug: No thanks


*+1!*

More of the same ole...


----------



## zs&tas (Jul 20, 2009)

low lows good, stoped me from buying the TK11, i understand the UI but CBA.


----------



## Moonshadow (Jul 20, 2009)

Don't understand why it has to be so complicated. Seems to be an awful lot of head twisting just to switch between two or three brightness levels. 

There's gotta be an easier way . . .


----------



## defloyd77 (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm kind of liking the UI, it's like the Quark Tactical, except instead of programming the UI like you do with the Quarks, the Fenix has preset modes, which depending on if you feel that the Fenix 3 different presets are to your liking, might be a simpler UI to a simple but advanced 2 moder compared to the same head twists and then choosing the levels and waiting 10 seconds like you do with the Quarks. When I first saw the Tac Quark's UI I thought of a bunch of different combinations and the TK12's different modes were kind of similar to what I'd choose for each given situation, except Fenix's hunting would be more of a roadside emergency mode and camping would be 50 and 5 lumens, but I agree with the outdoor mode. 

Those beamshots look like they have a nice clean beam, too bad they don't come in warm tints though. I wonder if perhaps the Tac Quarks may have given Fenix the inspiration for this light?


----------



## henry1960 (Jul 20, 2009)

I will not be buying this light any time soon :shakehead


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 20, 2009)

defloyd77 said:


> I'm kind of liking the UI, it's like the Quark Tactical, except instead of programming the UI like you do with the Quarks, the Fenix has preset modes, which depending on if you feel that the Fenix 3 different presets are to your liking, might be a simpler UI to a simple but advanced 2 moder compared to the same head twists and then choosing the levels and waiting 10 seconds like you do with the Quarks. When I first saw the Tac Quark's UI I thought of a bunch of different combinations and the TK12's different modes were kind of similar to what I'd choose for each given situation, except Fenix's hunting would be more of a roadside emergency mode and camping would be 50 and 5 lumens, but I agree with the outdoor mode.
> 
> Those beamshots look like they have a nice clean beam, too bad they don't come in warm tints though. I wonder if perhaps the Tac Quarks may have given Fenix the inspiration for this light?



In some of the beamshot photos, it almost doesn't even look like a TK12... unless the person has TINY hands


----------



## ninjaboigt (Jul 20, 2009)

i think the UI on this is fine..its not that hard at all..rapid twisting of the head to switch the modes, and two switch from A to B you just tighten or loosen. 

this is sorta like..a 3 in one flashlight...


----------



## NonSenCe (Jul 20, 2009)

if this would of been sold 6-7 months ago. i would of gladly bought one. 

btu as i have the tk11 i dont think i need to get another tk style. even if the UI is an advancement in my mind on the tactical field of lights. still easy to use in normal use and option of pre picking the output you think you need next is good. but the option for lower low is one people ask alot too. so big plus for them.

but i do think the ring selector type wit click stops would be more convinient in my use. (and option to pick what the momentary does in each selected mode .. oops, im going back to my ideal flashlight thoughts again.. hhaha sorry) 

the clip. isnt that from tk1?
the op reflector from tk10?
not bad idea to bring them back.. but they lost the 18650? 

oh thats a bummer. definate miss on my book.

i dont neccessary need cr123 nor 18650s to be fully regulated etc.. but i do like the option of using either one of them if neccessary! 

i wouldnt still mind a add-on of 4AA body tube for these kind of lights too.. cr123 18650 or AA with same head.. i just like LEGOs and onmivorous lights.. hahah..


----------



## richardcpf (Jul 20, 2009)

225 lumens for 1.5 hours?? No thanks, my TK11R2 does 2.7hrs.

Hunting, camping and outdoor? I think most of us only need low, medium and turbo.


----------



## AusKipper (Jul 20, 2009)

Ok, they have stuffed a couple of things from my perspective..

1. They should have used the R2 led (or something newer if it exists..) for a bit more power.

2. Mode changing is a bit complicated. Tail clicky should turn it on/off (which is what they have, so thats good), however, there should only be 3 modes (5ish, 60ish 240ish) and they should be changed by loosening and then tightening the head again (thus head is always tight). It should remember what output mode it was last in (which it does, so again, that is good)

3. I personally prefer the smooth reflector, but I can understand if most people prefer the TK10 styal reflector they would want to keep it like that.

4. They should have kept support for the other batteries (even though I dont use them....)

5. They havnt included the ring so you can get rid of that silly cigar grip thingo!!! AGAIN!! (I sent them an email when I got my TK11 to sook about that lol )

All in all I dont think i'll be buying it.. i'm still hanging out for a smooth reflectored TK40...


----------



## 1996alnl (Jul 20, 2009)

Pass...


----------



## nanotech17 (Jul 20, 2009)

i will wait for the Tiablo A7 and will compare it


----------



## brett174 (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah, it seems strange that Fenix are flooding the market with all these new flashlights that are pretty much the same.


----------



## Henk_Lu (Jul 21, 2009)

defloyd77 said:


> I'm kind of liking the UI, it's like the Quark Tactical, except instead of programming the UI like you do with the Quarks, the Fenix has preset modes, which depending on if you feel that the Fenix 3 different presets are to your liking...



Exactly right!

I ordered 2 tactical Quarks (neutral white!) and felt immediately comfortable about the UI. OK, twisting 4 times may seem a little bit complicated, but it ensures you dont activate programming accidentely.

With that UI, I can customize my light as I want, I may even program twice the same brightness if I want a one-mode light. The designer listend to customers and actually thought about what he was doing. Fenix should listen too instead of doing re-packaging of the same old stuff.

Btw, I took part in their awarded questionnaire, won a P1D-CE (why not a Q5?) and have been waiting 6 months to be contacted to get it, my e-mail address was correct and no mail was stuck in the spam filter... :thumbsdow


----------



## adept1 (Jul 21, 2009)

It's nicer looking than the TK11 (ugly because of those fins IMO - TK10 much nicer), but no 18650 support?

FAIL.


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 21, 2009)

Since they can't please everyone by picking one order of levels (some of us will complain if it's low, medium, or high that comes on first), the ability to change that sounds like a good idea. But I wonder why changing modes couldn't have been as simple as choosing one of three different head/bezel _positions_, instead of:




> *When the flashlight is in output A:*
> Screw the flashlight head for selecting the output from A -> B -> A -> B (just like loose -> tighten -> loose -> tighten within 0.5 seconds) to switch to the next mode.
> 
> *When the flashlight is in output B:*
> ...


 

Maybe if it had been simply a matter of turning the head to a certain position, it could be accidentally changed too easily, so the upside is there's no chance of ever being surprised by a strobe this way, if you leave it in camping mode for instance. Also changing modes would be relatively rare anyway, I'd pick the one I like & leave it there. So the complicated action might not be so bad in use. I actually like the idea, & would hope to see it in a smaller non-tactical size in the future.


----------



## sORe-EyEz (Jul 21, 2009)

brett174 said:


> Yeah, it seems strange that Fenix are flooding the market with all these new flashlights that are pretty much the same.


 
i share your opinion, looks like Fenix has reached its plateau. 

or is it the LED technology stabilizing? 

they should have another line of 2xCR123 lights in a leaner package (less weight), TK10, TK11 & TK12 have very similiar design. maybe a TS (Tactical Slim, design)?

i have he T1 & i personally prefer my Pelican M6 which is lighter in weight. unless the TK series has the option to swap the bulb module, that's a very different story.


----------



## AusKipper (Jul 21, 2009)

sORe-EyEz said:


> i share your opinion, looks like Fenix has reached its plateau.
> 
> or is it the LED technology stabilizing?



Well, I would say Led technology has stabilized a bit, There isnt much better than the Cree thats in the TK10 still (single die..). I mean there is the R2, but its not a "massive" difference by any stretch of the imagination.

If I had to have a guess at "why" they released the TK12, I would say they listened to their customers like a good company should, and heard that we wanted a lower low. And then incorporated it in some very strange and complicated way!!

What they should have done is gone "oh, they want a lower low" and then just made it a 3 mode light  (tail clicky on and off, change output by loosening then tightening again just like in the LD01 or L0D)

*edit*
Because I already own the TK10 and TK11, its unlikely I will get the TK12, however, if i was new to the market and looking for a new light, there is a reasonable chance I would buy that over the TK10/11 (assuming the prices are all the same..). It would certainly be a toss up between that and the TK11 R2


----------



## rockz4532 (Jul 22, 2009)

Nope, not for me...too complicated


----------



## woodrow (Jul 22, 2009)

I have become more and more of a Fenix fan in the last few years....but no 18650 and no easy switch between 225l and 5 lumens will make me pass on this light...but my resistance to the TA21 is getting lower and lower.


----------



## hatman (Jul 22, 2009)

*New TK12*

Take a look at the body clip:

http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=22&products_id=1771

My TK11R2 wants one!
(Looks like it would fit, too.)


----------



## Marduke (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: New TK12*

Same page as your thread
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/237244


----------



## hatman (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: New TK12*

Administrator: You may want to fold this into the previously mentioned thread.

Thanks.


----------



## Stephan_L (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi everybody, 


I am definitly *NOT* interested in this one. Why? Because of the UI: All that twisting of the head to select modes and output. You can get pain and spend hours of twisting the head to get used to such an UI and get to know how many movements to do for finding the correct output. 

Fenix did a good approach for tactical lights with the TA20, they just need some output adjustment and need to replace the selector-ring to the tailcap. 

I will buy no new light that won't support full one-handed-operation and simple UI! 


Just my 2 ct. 

Regards, 


Stephan


----------



## jimmy1970 (Jul 24, 2009)

I just checked out the Fenix website regarding the UI for the TK12.....
YUK!!! Too complicated, doesn't make any logical sense. Not intuitive at all.
Pass.

James....


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm fairly upset by the TK12, I hoped that it may grow on me... but unfortunately each time i look at it, I like it less :sigh:


----------



## HKJ (Jul 24, 2009)

jimmy1970 said:


> I just checked out the Fenix website regarding the UI for the TK12.....
> YUK!!! Too complicated, doesn't make any logical sense. Not intuitive at all.



I do not understand that, it has same UI as TK10 and TK11, tight head is one level, loose head is another level.

But as an extra, you can select between 3 groups of high/low levels, just tight/loose the head a couple of times to select another group.

I believe that is a neat idea, but I am missing support for 18650.


----------



## Bengy (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm disappointed about it as the UI is too complicated for what I want in a tactical light and also the lack of support for 18650 puts me off. The TK12 will be a pass for me.


----------



## dudu84 (Jul 25, 2009)

HKJ said:


> I do not understand that, it has same UI as TK10 and TK11, tight head is one level, loose head is another level.
> 
> But as an extra, you can select between 3 groups of high/low levels, just tight/loose the head a couple of times to select another group.
> 
> I believe that is a neat idea, but I am missing support for 18650.



I totally agree with everything you said, HKJ :wave:. 
For a flashlight enthusiast, I find the UI very simple but heck, why is it so difficult to add 18650 support, Fenix :thumbsdow? 
I just started using 18650s recently and I will definitely never go back to 16340 if I have a choice (17670s don't impress me that much)

The specs don't mention but I hope it has the new trapezoid threads as TA21, can anyone confirm this?


----------



## McJagger (Jul 25, 2009)

dudu84 said:


> I totally agree with everything you said, HKJ :wave:.
> For a flashlight enthusiast, I find the UI very simple but heck, why is it so difficult to add 18650 support, Fenix :thumbsdow?
> I just started using 18650s recently and I will definitely never go back to 16340 if I have a choice (17670s don't impress me that much)
> 
> The specs don't mention but I hope it has the new trapezoid threads as TA21, can anyone confirm this?


Yes, it has trapezoid threads.


----------



## dudu84 (Jul 25, 2009)

McJagger said:


> Yes, it has trapezoid threads.



:welcome: McJagger. Thanks for your info.
I don't mean to doubt your source but it'd be cool if you could provide us with a link or a photo :twothumbs


----------



## NightTime (Jul 26, 2009)

The Olight M20 has an easy access to 4 interesting modes. Why not making it simple? Changing mode by turning the head within .5 sec ?? This delay is way to short!
I like the trapeziodal threads though.

I'm used to different mode flashlights (like most of us), but I'm lost with this one :thinking:!

Since EagleTac, with the T100C2, managed to regulate both CR123A AND 18650 in the same light :thumbsup: I wonder why Fenix is not following the trend. A real "Tour de force" from Eagletac I guess.

There you go!


----------



## phantom23 (Jul 26, 2009)

NightTime said:


> Since EagleTac, with the T100C2, managed to regulate both CR123A AND 18650 in the same light :thumbsup: I wonder why Fenix is not following the trend. A real "Tour de force" from Eagletac I guess.


I wouldn't call that managed, it just has low Vf emitter. XR-E has typically higher Vf that's why Fenix/Eagle-Tac/Olight lights with this LED have no regulation.


----------



## marinemaster (Jul 26, 2009)

Press this, press that, turn bezel, unscrew bezel like 8 times to access like 10 modes.....forget it....no thanks.


----------



## marinemaster (Jul 26, 2009)

This is why Surefire rules, everybody can make a bright and efficient light these days, however the difference in the UI that is what I am looking for in a light. I don't need a flashlight that has as many settings as Microsoft Word.


----------



## Marduke (Jul 26, 2009)

[sarcasm]
Why would I want a keyboard with 105 keys when all I need is the letters, numbers, space, and enter? All those extra functional keys just get in the way!!
[/sarcasm]


Set it and forget it. It operate as a simple two-mode light. Head loose, head tight. That's it!! A multiple mode light doesn't get any simpler than that.

If that is too complicated for you, you definitely do NOT need to be using ANY flashlight powered by Li-Ion cells in the first place. I mean, babysitting the charger and monitoring cell voltages is soo darn complicated...


----------



## dudu84 (Jul 26, 2009)

marinemaster said:


> Press this, press that, turn bezel, unscrew bezel like 8 times to access like 10 modes.....forget it....no thanks.



Just consider TK12 a TK10 with a new look, new threads and some "hidden" modes. If you think 2-mode lights, switched by loosening/tightening the bezel, is still complicated, then just stick with single-mode lights :shrug:


----------



## marinemaster (Jul 26, 2009)

Yep, I have top of the line Pila charger to go with my top of the line Pila light. Pila knows how to build a flashlight. Do I need to mention my Tektite lights........


----------



## dudu84 (Jul 26, 2009)

marinemaster said:


> Yep, I have top of the line Pila charger to go with my top of the line Pila light. Pila knows how to build a flashlight. Do I need to mention my Tektite lights........



"Top of the line"? :thinking: good on ya mate
And NO, there's no need to mention your Tektite because this is the thread about Fenix TK12 


Back to the topic, Fenix has been releasing lots of T lights lately, anyone heard about the next version of TK12 with 18650 support yet?


----------



## Forgoten214 (Jul 26, 2009)

I'd like to see an R2 TK10 with pocket clip


----------



## Marduke (Jul 26, 2009)

Forgoten214 said:


> I'd like to see an R2 TK10 with pocket clip



The TK10 already has a pocket clip, so the light would only be 7% brighter ( on average), which would be imperceptible to the human eye anyhow and have no real life difference.


----------



## Forgoten214 (Jul 26, 2009)

Marduke said:


> The TK10 already has a pocket clip, so the light would only be 7% brighter ( on average), which would be imperceptible to the human eye anyhow and have no real life difference.



I like the R2 Tint better than Q5.


----------



## Marduke (Jul 26, 2009)

Forgoten214 said:


> I like the R2 Tint better than Q5.




R2 and Q5 are *FLUX* bins. Tint bins are completely separate from flux bins.

You can easily have either flux bin on either side of the spectrum from very cool tinted, to creamy white.

Unless both the flux AND tint bins are specified, the tint lottery is in full effect.


----------



## liquidsix (Jul 26, 2009)

This doesn't look too bad. It seems like we all like the simplicity of the TK11 or the TK10, and this UI doesn't seem any harder to me, until you want to do something more advanced than what the TK10 or 11 even offer. Which would be choosing what your two easy access output levels are. If you think its difficult, maybe you have the wrong point of view: "I want easy access to any output at any moment", where Fenix meant for the light to be set up for the situation ahead of time (hence the complexity preprogramming it, and same with the Quark Tactical series).

While I do think this light has a good UI, it's missing a mode: 5 & 50.

Nice looking light, still has that ugly unevenly scalloped tailcap though and no 18650 is a deal breaker for sure.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 27, 2009)

liquidsix said:


> This doesn't look too bad. It seems like we all like the simplicity of the TK11 or the TK10, and this UI doesn't seem any harder to me, until you want to do something more advanced than what the TK10 or 11 even offer. Which would be choosing what your two easy access output levels are. If you think its difficult, maybe you have the wrong point of view: "I want easy access to any output at any moment", where Fenix meant for the light to be set up for the situation ahead of time (hence the complexity preprogramming it, and same with the Quark Tactical series).
> 
> While I do think this light has a good UI, it's missing a mode: 5 & 50.
> 
> Nice looking light, still has that ugly unevenly scalloped tailcap though and no 18650 is a deal breaker for sure.



I can see your point on being prepared before you go into a situation with this lights UI.

I still can't quite understand why they would remove 18650 support... maybe they are trying to go surfire's route, and focus on cr123 primaries :shrug: :thinking:


----------



## defloyd77 (Jul 27, 2009)

I think perhaps the biggest miss with this is not going the neutral route as this is clearly an outdoors light. Any guesses why?


----------



## dudu84 (Jul 27, 2009)

defloyd77 said:


> I think perhaps the biggest miss with this is not going the neutral route as this is clearly an outdoors light. Any guesses why?



I think even among cpfers, neutral white LEDs are still not as popular as cool white so I doubt Fenix will offer it soon.
If this light supported 18650, I'd buy it and swap with a neutral Q4, then I'd be happy for some time :thumbsup: (until the next bin LED comes out that is)


----------



## braent (Jul 27, 2009)

:wave: Yes , the light have the trapezoid thread.

And anyone want use 18650 baterry, you can buy a body from Fenix separately which is compatible with 18650 baterry.


----------



## NightTime (Jul 27, 2009)

phantom23 said:


> I wouldn't call that managed, it just has low Vf emitter. XR-E has typically higher Vf that's why Fenix/Eagle-Tac/Olight lights with this LED have no regulation.


 
I see. Makes sense. Thanks for the info.



dudu84 said:


> Just consider TK12 a TK10 with a new look, new threads and some "hidden" modes...


 
I like your point of view: "hidden" modes ... If Fenix tells us their new TK12 is having two modes: High and Low, plus a dozen hidden modes, then we would rush buying this like to make sure we find them all...


----------



## recDNA (Jul 27, 2009)

I like UI of this light and actually prefer CR123 anyway. I would just leave it in hunting mode. 

My complaint is the price is too high.

No diffuser lens available to produce floody beam.

I hate crenulated bezels. 

I hate clips and tactical rings. They just make the flashlight uncomfortable to hold.


----------



## liquidsix (Jul 27, 2009)

recDNA said:


> I hate crenulated bezels.
> 
> I hate clips and tactical rings. They just make the flashlight uncomfortable to hold.



Fenix crenulated bezels aren't bad, they're fairly smooth so they don't put holes in your pocket, unless its the look you don't like. I could probably go either way on the choice of crenulation.

I agree clips suck for ergonomics. Tactical rings, are surprisingly not bad once you figure out how you like to hold the light. With a tactical grip I find it's almost necessary to have for heavier headed lights like the TK11 to feel secure in my hand. The only thing that sucks is you have to position the light properly in your hand. With a hammer grip I put the ring between my ring and pinky fingers and its not even noticable. And it's just awesome for cigar grip hands down.


----------



## McJagger (Jul 28, 2009)

dudu84 said:


> :welcome: McJagger. Thanks for your info.
> I don't mean to doubt your source but it'd be cool if you could provide us with a link or a photo :twothumbs



Sure: 







And thanx for the welcome... 

Some people where wondering about removed 18650-capability:
The TK12 is an upgrade of the TK10, not the TK11, as you can easily see from the design, so it never had 18650 support. I am pretty sure that there will never be 18650 support for the TK12

About the simplicity or complicity of the UI, it's still a _VERY_ simple 2-mode UI, like the TK 10, 11 and 20, it just has the capibility of switching between different presets - it's not ment to make it easy to cycle through all the presets, as this would call for a different soulution like switching by half-pressing the tailswitch or a selector ring like the TA-models.

Conclusion - you can't make it right for everyone, but it's nice to have a choice.

Nevertheless, I think I will pass on this one


----------



## 276 (Jul 28, 2009)

The voltage range on it is 4-8.4v so it can take RCR's but its still not enough for me to want to get it.


----------



## dudu84 (Aug 6, 2009)

Anyone received their TK12 yet?
I ordered from 4sevens on July 28, got an email saying it will be delayed and till today, still no shipping update yet


----------



## vanoord (Aug 7, 2009)

There is a smooth ring available to replace the tactical ring - in the UK it's £2.95, available in black or gold.

Having had a TK10 with the option of both, I settled on the smooth ring, but having tried a TK11, I actually quite like the tactical ring for certain uses.

Horses for courses, I guess - but it would be better if both variants were included.

The TK12 has to be regarded as an upgraded TK10 rather than a new model - it makes no sense otherwise. 

All the same, the lack of the wider body tube makes no sense - the TK11 body does fit the TK10, so it seems a bit of an oversight to not include that function, even if many users are never going to actually use it.


----------



## Xak (Aug 7, 2009)

richardcpf said:


> 225 lumens for 1.5 hours?? No thanks, my TK11R2 does 2.7hrs.
> 
> Hunting, camping and outdoor? I think most of us only need low, medium and turbo.



+1. If it had an R2 I would probably go for it. I think it's UI is a cool idea and it looks like a sweet light.


----------



## dudu84 (Aug 7, 2009)

Xak said:


> +1. If it had an R2 I would probably go for it. I think it's UI is a cool idea and it looks like a sweet light.



I think the idea comes from the new quark tactical models (EDIT: Oops! it's been mentioned previously ) which I received one yesterday and I like it; I don't see how this can be any complicated at all. 

Hopefully the 18650 tube for it will be released at a reasonable price 

EDIT: Anyone knows a shop that sells the copper ring and ship to Australia at a somewhat low cost? I only know of Lighthound has it for $2 and shipping is $5.4 to Australia, not bad at all


I just received an email from 4sevens's team saying the TK12s will be in stock probably next week  EDIT: Just got a shipping notice, Woohoo!


----------



## Marduke (Aug 7, 2009)

Xak said:


> +1. If it had an R2 I would probably go for it. I think it's UI is a cool idea and it looks like a sweet light.



R2 vs Q5 makes no practical difference. A mere 7% brightness shift is imperceptable unless you have both lights side by side with the identical beam pattern.


----------



## woodrow (Aug 10, 2009)

I have been working a lot of overtime and want to treat myself to a new light. Also, my Olight M20 is starting to flake out...so I need a good 2 cell light.

I had origionally dismissed the TK12 for no 18650 support and its wierd UI, until I really started to think about how I use a light. Indoors, I like a pretty low-low and about 80-100 lumens when I need more light. I don't really want 200+ lumens when shining a light on white walls. 

Outdoors, I want Bright...200 lumens ...and any where from 40-90 lumens as a low level. I have no use for 3-7 lumens outdoors.

That kind of made me come back to the TK12 because I realized that I would only have to do the back and forth wierd ui switch thing every once in a while...and then have the simple ui I wanted once I select the "indoor" or "outdoor" mode. I don't see the strobe/high mode getting used too often...but It Might be nice to have in some situations. 

I also realized that even in great lights like the M20...I have to go through high and strobe to get from medium to low indoors...or strobe and low to get from High to Med outdoors...not perfect either. And even on variable output lights like the Jetbeam III M (the other light I am considering) I could set High and Low...but then would have to ramp to medium...when outdoors...or ramp to low indoors. I like the selector ring TA21...but I don't think I want the extra length it brings.

All I hope is that the TK 12 will tailstand. I can't tell by the pics. If it does, and has Fenix's reliability, I think it might make a pretty good buy.


----------



## Xak (Aug 10, 2009)

Marduke said:


> R2 vs Q5 makes no practical difference. A mere 7% brightness shift is imperceptable unless you have both lights side by side with the identical beam pattern.


 
They usually have a better tint, though. So I like them better.


----------



## Marduke (Aug 10, 2009)

Xak said:


> They usually have a better tint, though. So I like them better.



Flux bins have absolutely no affect on tint bins. They are two completely different grading scales.


----------



## tango44 (Aug 10, 2009)

woodrow said:


> I have been working a lot of overtime and want to treat myself to a new light. Also, my Olight M20 is starting to flake out...so I need a good 2 cell light.
> 
> I had origionally dismissed the TK12 for no 18650 support and its wierd UI, until I really started to think about how I use a light. Indoors, I like a pretty low-low and about 80-100 lumens when I need more light. I don't really want 200+ lumens when shining a light on white walls.
> 
> ...



A TK10 or 11 will do the trick keep it simple!:wave:


----------



## Badbeams3 (Aug 10, 2009)

276 said:


> The voltage range on it is 4-8.4v so it can take RCR's but its still not enough for me to want to get it.



Is this correct? 4-8.4? This would mean it simply cannot run off a single LI-ION batt...not 18650, even if they offered a body... and not 17670. Not in high anyway. I could understand this move if Fenix offered their own 123 batt line.


----------



## dudu84 (Aug 10, 2009)

Badbeams3 said:


> Is this correct? 4-8.4? This would mean it simply cannot run off a single LI-ION batt...not 18650, even if they offered a body... and not 17670. Not in high anyway. I could understand this move if Fenix offered their own 123 batt line.



AFAIK, Fenix never officially provides the full voltage range for their buck drivers. One thing for sure is that some of their buck circuits can take input voltage higher than 8.4v (David @47s has tested 10v+ for some earlier drivers but this is unofficial).

On Fenix's website, TK10 has low battery indication but this feature (or is it an issue?) is not listed for either TK11 nor TK12, meaning they might be designed for 1x3.7v battery too.

My point is, don't give up hope, yet . If Fenix offers optional 18650 tube then I'm sure it will work to some extend.


----------



## woodrow (Aug 11, 2009)

tango44 said:


> A TK10 or 11 will do the trick keep it simple!:wave:


 

Im not sure what you mean.... The TK10/11 do a great job at the 60/225 lumens...but do not offer a low level for indoor use. That is the only reason I gave away my T1 and sold my TK20. I loved both lights...but at night, when people are asleep, you sometimes need only 4-7 lumens.

I ordered a TK12 from Brightguy today. The Jetbeam jetiii M looks like a really pretty light....and I almost pulled the trigger with the new color, but in my heart, I still believe Fenix is a little more bulletproof and reliable so that made the decission for me. (does not mean that I will not end up with a M1X though)


----------



## dudu84 (Aug 18, 2009)

Badbeams3 said:


> Is this correct? 4-8.4? This would mean it simply cannot run off a single LI-ION batt...not 18650, even if they offered a body... and not 17670. Not in high anyway. I could understand this move if Fenix offered their own 123 batt line.



I do not have a lux meter with me atm so I only used my camera @1/2500 shutter speed to compare my TK12's "throw" with L-mini 2 (which has perfectly flat regulations) and from what I've seen on my images, TK12 has about the same brightness on 1x17670 and 2x 16340 batteries. 

I'd say my Tk12 runs fully regulated on max for about 55 mins (2x AW16340 lasted ~50 mins). I stopped the test at 2-hour mark and my TF 17670 battery measured 2.90v (without load). There was no low-battery warning whatsoever so this light is indeed designed to operate with 1x 3.7v Li-on battery . (note that runtime will significantly depend on the Vf of the LED).

I initially planned to mod it with a neutral white LED but its excellent quality made me change my mind (for now that is )


----------



## yuk (Aug 25, 2009)

Fenix released a new body for the TK12 that makes the light compatible with a 18650. http://www.fenixlight.com/viewnproduct.asp?id=53


----------



## dudu84 (Aug 25, 2009)

yuk said:


> Fenix released a new body for the TK12 that makes the light compatible with a 18650. http://www.fenixlight.com/viewnproduct.asp?id=53



Nice find Yuk 

Now to the next question, price?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 25, 2009)

So you have to buy the TK12, THEN buy another body so you can use 18650's 

Why not just make the thing with that body?? :shrug:


----------



## dudu84 (Aug 25, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> So you have to buy the TK12, THEN buy another body so you can use 18650's
> 
> Why not just make the thing with that body?? :shrug:



I had the same thought a while back and wanted to wait for TK12 with 18650 body, but gave in since there was no ETA for it.

I guess it's all about "business"


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 25, 2009)

It is a little upsetting!

I mean, they obviously know that people want 18650's so why didn't they just use that body!

I know it is an upgrade to the TK10 which doesn't support them, but still!


:shrug:


----------



## dudu84 (Aug 25, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> It is a little upsetting!
> 
> I mean, they obviously know that people want 18650's so why didn't they just use that body!
> 
> ...



I agree! For us buyers, purchasing the 18650 battery tube is so redundant!

On a side note, I think Fenix never stated that TK12 is upgraded version of TK10. In fact, TK12 circuit supports 1x3.7 Li-on battery like TK11, but with more output options. After equipping with the 18650 tube, the only similarity between Tk10 and Tk12 is the OP reflector.


----------



## woodrow (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for the pic of the 18650 body. I wonder if it can have as thick of walls as the batt tube that came with the light?... The light works fine of my AW 17650 batt...and I like how it does not get as warm as my other 2x123a lights. (M20 etc)

Still, it would make a good light even better. I look forward to 4Sevens or Batteryjunction having them in stock (hopefully soon)


----------



## wirehair (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi all, just got a new TK12 with the extra 18650 tube. this light is great I dont have a TK10 or 11 but if I did I think this light would be joining them anyway. To those that have stated that its to hard to work they could not be more wrong. I find it realy easy to change modes and if I dont wont to it works as a stsndard 2 mode. The ability to change settings to suit what you are doing is realy great, in fact I dont think I would like a std 2 mode light after useing this one.


----------



## dudu84 (Aug 26, 2009)

wirehair said:


> Hi all, just got a new TK12 with the extra 18650 tube. this light is great I dont have a TK10 or 11 but if I did I think this light would be joining them anyway. To those that have stated that its to hard to work they could not be more wrong. I find it realy easy to change modes and if I dont wont to it works as a stsndard 2 mode. The ability to change settings to suit what you are doing is realy great, in fact I dont think I would like a std 2 mode light after useing this one.



Thx for sharing, Wirehair. Where did you find the extra 18650 tube and how much is it?


----------



## wirehair (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi there, a place called the lighthouse company here in NZ. About $12.00nz. You can get hold of Mick at. [email protected]. Tell him Greg sent you.


----------



## dudu84 (Aug 26, 2009)

wirehair said:


> Hi there, a place called the lighthouse company here in NZ. About $12.00nz. You can get hold of Mick at. [email protected]. Tell him Greg sent you.



Thx for that, Greg :thumbsup:
I'll give it a go.


----------



## liquidsix (Aug 26, 2009)

wirehair said:


> Hi all, just got a new TK12 with the extra 18650 tube. this light is great I dont have a TK10 or 11 but if I did I think this light would be joining them anyway. To those that have stated that its to hard to work they could not be more wrong. I find it realy easy to change modes and if I dont wont to it works as a stsndard 2 mode. The ability to change settings to suit what you are doing is realy great, in fact I dont think I would like a std 2 mode light after useing this one.



I'm curious about the beam. Is it ringy, off center and green (like the TK11) ?


----------



## dudu84 (Aug 27, 2009)

liquidsix said:


> I'm curious about the beam. Is it ringy, off center and green (like the TK11) ?



Check out Woodrow's review  
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/239347

Fenix does not quote tint bin for their Q5 LEDs but from what I've seen and experienced so far, the Q5s they use for P3D/PD30 and TK series are more likely WC bin, lean more towards cool blue color. However, a WC binned Q5 might still be greenish so it depends on your luck I guess. 
R2s are not widely available in WC tint yet it seems (someone corrects me if I'm wrong), so most of the R2 TK11s will have slightly greenish tint (probably fall in WF, WG or WD).


----------



## dudu84 (Aug 27, 2009)

dudu84 said:


> After equipping with the 18650 tube, the only similarity between Tk10 and Tk12 is the OP reflector.



I received my TK10 today so I took some photos to compare their reflectors and beamshots.

Left: TK12, Right: TK10










TK12 throws clearly better than TK10, but with a tighter hotspot. The dark halo is also visible on TK12 while on TK10, it's barely noticeable. 

Another big difference between TK10 and TK12 for me is easy it is to turn the head. TK10 has a HUGE o-ring, provides so much resistance and requires 2 hands to operate, but on TK12, I can switch modes (between camping to indoor, outdoor) as easily as changing output levels with just my right hand.


----------



## dudu84 (Sep 11, 2009)

I received my TK12 18650 battery tube and my TK12 fits TF protected 2400 mAh battery without any problem. I think it will actually fit even the biggest and longest 18650 cells you can find.

I also did some runtime tests with the TF 2400 mAh cells. Note that I used my camera to compare overall brightness with some other lights so numbers were estimated only. Also, the actual capacity of the battery is unknown, it's been through ~15 cycles.

-225 lumen mode: not tested yet, still waiting for lux meter from DX.
-90 lumen mode: ~6h20' to 50% initial brightness
-50 lumen mode: ~13h15' to 50% initial brightness
-5 lumen mode: @77h40' battery measured 2.66V without load  the protection circuit didn't kick in .


It's possible that Fenix used calculated OTF lumens for Tk12 as 50 lumen mode seems at least as bright as Tk10 on general (rated 60 lumens) and 5 lumen mode is slightly brighter than my Olight T25T on Low (rated 6 lumens), though runtime seems way off from 120h.


Also, it seems TK11 spacer ring from 4sevens fits on TK12 (it also fits on TK10 but TK10 ring is too big for TK12 :shrug





EDIT: Check out Mev's review of the TK12 on light-reviews, 247 lumens on turbo :wow:


----------



## jtblue (Sep 27, 2009)

The first torch i ever purchased was an Energizer Hard Case which for that model put out about 6 lumen's and at the time I was absolutely blown away. My second torch was the Fenix TK10 and because of my first impressions with the Energizer I pretty much shat my pants when I turned on the TK10 at full 225 lumens. I was impressed with the TK11 as it had the R2 LED with all its benefits so naturally i thought that the TK12 would be better and maybe a R3 LED? (guess it's not out yet). The TK series should be kept simple so that anyone can use it and as it is sold as a tactical light it sure as hell shouldn't have all those features i.e a cop is chasing a dude down a dark alleyway so s/he takes out her tk12 but its on the now setting, so now s/he has to play around with the settings to get it to high, by now the dude is 2 fences ahead and screaming hallelujah.

p.s. does anyone know the actual max output of the tk10 as the rating is only the LED's theoretical output i.e hp and bhp


----------



## dudu84 (Sep 27, 2009)

jtblue said:


> The first torch i ever purchased was an Energizer Hard Case which for that model put out about 6 lumen's and at the time I was absolutely blown away. My second torch was the Fenix TK10 and because of my first impressions with the Energizer I pretty much shat my pants when I turned on the TK10 at full 225 lumens. I was impressed with the TK11 as it had the R2 LED with all its benefits so naturally i thought that the TK12 would be better and maybe a R3 LED? (guess it's not out yet). The TK series should be kept simple so that anyone can use it and as it is sold as a tactical light it sure as hell shouldn't have all those features i.e a cop is chasing a dude down a dark alleyway so s/he takes out her tk12 but its on the now setting, so now s/he has to play around with the settings to get it to high, by now the dude is 2 fences ahead and screaming hallelujah.
> 
> p.s. does anyone know the actual max output of the tk10 as the rating is only the LED's theoretical output i.e hp and bhp



I uploaded a video to youtube to explain the UI, check it out if you think Tk12 is too complicated to operate.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qovbaORwiTM

Knowing how simple the UI is, if a cop was in the situation you described, I'd blame him/her for not being prepared :shakehead

According to MrGman's testings, TK10 has ~220 lumens OTF, I guess it produces ~250 lumens at the LED. Mev's measurement of 247 lumens is not necessarily brighter than ~220 lumens of TK10 because different calibrations & equipments etc, probably yield different results.


----------



## EzGoingKev (Oct 4, 2009)

dudu84 said:


> Another big difference between TK10 and TK12 for me is easy it is to turn the head. TK10 has a HUGE o-ring, provides so much resistance and requires 2 hands to operate, but on TK12, I can switch modes (between camping to indoor, outdoor) as easily as changing output levels with just my right hand.


I have two TK11's, one I carry and one mounted on my M4. 

I use the stock FSB on the rifle and the head of the light is right next to it so you can't really get the greatest grip on it so anything easier to turn is a step in right direction.


----------



## mcmc (Oct 30, 2009)

The TK-12 also differs from prev. TK's in that the electronics have been tweaked to make the 18650 output perfectly flat (on the TK-11, it droops over time, not a lot, but it's there).


----------



## krash (Dec 27, 2009)

Im thinking about buying the tk12 and wondered if anyone knows if the fenix tk11 diffuser will fit on the tk12 ?


----------



## McJagger (Dec 27, 2009)

Im not 100% sure, but I think it should...


----------



## picrthis (Aug 6, 2010)

vanoord said:


> There is a smooth ring available to replace the tactical ring - in the UK it's £2.95, available in black or gold.
> 
> Having had a TK10 with the option of both, I settled on the smooth ring, but having tried a TK11, I actually quite like the tactical ring for certain uses.
> 
> ...




Does anyone know where to get the smoothing ring for the TK12 in the USA to replace the tactical ring? also is the crenelated bezels replaceable with a smooth one?

Thanks guys.


----------



## Stress_Test (Aug 7, 2010)

Another quick question:

Does the TK12 "R2" edition take 18650s as-is, or do you still have to buy the additional tube?

Thanks


----------



## picrthis (Aug 7, 2010)

I just bought it this week, and it takes 18650 wit no problems at all.


----------



## Stress_Test (Aug 7, 2010)

picrthis said:


> I just bought it this week, and it takes 18650 wit no problems at all.



Thanks for the quick reply.

Wish I knew a source for the smooth grip-ring replacement. Might try a direct call or email to Lighthound. Though they don't show it on their site, they may still have them available if someone asks (from leftover TK10 kits; don't know if it's the same thread size ring though).


----------



## picrthis (Aug 7, 2010)

I finally found a source for the smooth ring;

http://www.fenixtactical.com/fenix-tk12.html


----------



## yliu (Apr 18, 2011)

I got the TK12 R5, it's going to be my EDC light! Great output and very sturdy.


----------

